# Windows 10 (Moved from Windows 7 forum)



## garystan (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everybody :


I just received another prompt (about Windows 10) in my e-mail. From what research I've done, Microsoft seems to be VERY secretive about what IS included in Windows 10. Microsoft just says that Windows Media Player isn't included. That's it. They won't say what IS included in Windows 10. My question would be what hardware would be compatible with Windows 10.


garystan


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

No windows media center with windows 10 ......but a easy download of VLC media player will take care of that 
Even if u d/l win' 10 and don't like it .......it is easy to go back to your present OS with a few mouse clicks 
I updated a few days ago and am VERY impressed with win 10


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

Windows will automatically check if your computer is campatible to Win 10. Win 10 will install many apps automatically, some of which you might not need. As to go back to present OS, Win 10 allows you to do this within the first month. So you can grab free system rollback or easus free system goback to do it.


----------



## garystan (Feb 19, 2009)

Bailifeifei :
I did some research on Windows 10. Microsoft "claims" that some of your present Windows 7 application should be migrated into Windows 10. No promises. Windows Media, even though it isn't part of Windows 10, can be downloaded and installed. I beginning to not trust Microsoft as of late. I just hope they don't have an "agenda" with Windows 10.
Thanks for your reply.
garystan


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

garystan said:


> I just received another prompt (about Windows 10) in my e-mail.


Be cautious with these - there are several pieces of malware disguised as emails about the Windows 10 upgrade.



garystan said:


> My question would be what hardware would be compatible with Windows 10.



http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/Windows-10-specifications
http://www.groovypost.com/howto/check-computer-runs-windows-10/


----------



## garystan (Feb 19, 2009)

The Shooter 93 :
Malware ? (I know what malware is....just to let you know). I wonder if my Norton would catch that. What would I look for in these e-mails (I use Windows Live....so I can "preview" the e-mails before I actually open them) ? Thanks for the tip.
garystan


----------



## garystan (Feb 19, 2009)

The Shooter 93 :
Here's a 'snip' from the palemoon.org website. It's in reference to Windows 10.
"_Have you updated your computer to Windows 10 yet? If so, one hopes you're aware of one of its less well-known features---that could mean that your internet bandwidth and data plan is being used to help complete strangers download their updates"_ 
Hopefully, this is NOT true.
garystan


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

garystan said:


> I wonder if my Norton would catch that. What would I look for in these e-mails (I use Windows Live....so I can "preview" the e-mails before I actually open them) ? Thanks for the tip.


I'm not sure if Norton can catch it or not - it depends on if their definitions are updated to catch these infections. Either, just be careful with these types of emails.



garystan said:


> your internet bandwidth and data plan is being used to help complete strangers download their updates"
> Hopefully, this is NOT true.


This is true, actually. Peer-to-peer networking for Windows updates is enabled by default on Windows 10. It can be easily disabled though (I have disabled it on my machine).


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

> This is true, actually. Peer-to-peer networking for Windows updates is enabled by default on Windows 10. It can be easily disabled though (I have disabled it on my machine).


I'm not sure about the Home version but with Professional you have two options when on/enabled,
PCs on my local network. (Selected by default)
PCs on my local network, and PCs on the Internet.

Is it not the same for Home?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

CoolBurn said:


> I'm not sure about the Home version but with Professional you have two options when on/enabled,
> PCs on my local network. (Selected by default)
> PCs on my local network, and PCs on the Internet.
> 
> Is it not the same for Home?


You need to disable the setting in Windows that allows for updates to be downloaded from P2P networks. See the screenshot below.


----------



## garystan (Feb 19, 2009)

The Shooter 93 :
Peer-to-Peer networking offered with an OS ? I don't know if I'd trust that.


garystan


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

garystan said:


> The Shooter 93 : Peer-to-Peer networking offered with an OS ? I don't know if I'd trust that. garystan


I don't either - that's why I'm suggesting you disable it.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

First of all, Windows Media Player is still there. Windows Media Center has gone.

Regarding emails, one should always be careful about unexpected emails. The particularly important thing on this topic is that you *don't try to upgrade to Windows 10 using anything from an email*. Only use the program that pops up near the clock in the taskbar, or if needed a DVD you burn yourself.

Regarding updates, I can see that it could cause problems passing on updates to others if you have bandwidth restrictions. There shouldn't be a problem getting them from others though. Microsoft digitally signs its updates. If the file isn't the one that came from Microsoft, it wouldn't match the signature either.


----------



## garystan (Feb 19, 2009)

ENT (Josiah) :


So.....this is why your called "Trusted Advisor". (Because of your level of knowledge).
garystan


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ent said:


> Regarding updates, I can see that it could cause problems passing on updates to others if you have bandwidth restrictions. There shouldn't be a problem getting them from others though. Microsoft digitally signs its updates. If the file isn't the one that came from Microsoft, it wouldn't match the signature either.


My focus was on the fact that Microsoft, by default, has enabled others to use your bandwidth for their updates.

As for the security aspect, while nothing is totally secure, I agree that that part can more than likely be trusted. :up:


----------



## ronfiveo (Jun 16, 2011)

TheShooter93 said:


> I'm not sure if Norton can catch it or not - it depends on if their definitions are updated to catch these infections. Either, just be careful with these types of emails.
> 
> This is true, actually. Peer-to-peer networking for Windows updates is enabled by default on Windows 10. It can be easily disabled though (I have disabled it on my machine).


Don't wait for download. 
Make a bootable thumb drive from the Microsoft site. 
The directions are very clear how to do it. 
The only complaint is the screen saver resets after every shutdown and has to be manually set again. 
Other than that, I like it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

